# Heat n Glo Gas Stove Coming on By ITSELF!



## LAndrim (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi,
Anyone ever heard of a gas stove lighting itself??? I have a HeatNGlo Tiara I stove. It has been coming on by itself...can't understand how the toggle switch can be pushed without a finger engaging it.  Any suggestions? Thanks much


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 14, 2020)

Is there a remote or a t-stat on this unit?


----------



## LAndrim (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi Bob, no there is no remote. Not sure if this helps, but I sometimes have to push the toggle switch 3 or 4 times before it starts. But it starting on its own is a little scary. Thanks for any help


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 15, 2020)

Pull the switch & check the wiring. There may be a short.
If the stoves does NOT come on with out the switch in it.
that is probably your problem.
Does it ever turn OFF when burning?


----------



## LAndrim (Dec 15, 2020)

No, it does not turn off.  Let me check the wiring on the switch later today...
thanks for your quick reply and stay warm, especially with this Nor'easter coming our way!


----------



## LAndrim (Dec 18, 2020)

Jamison said:


> No, it does not turn off.  Let me check the wiring on the switch later today...
> thanks for your quick reply and stay warm, especially with this Nor'easter coming our way!


Hey Dansky...finally looked at the toggle and wires...I definitely need a new one but in looking around, all I could find is an off/on toggle switch with 2 wires, plus the tag on it says "for remote or wall use only".  








						HHT On/Off Rocker Switch w/Wires (060-521A)
					

Replacement on / off rocker switch with wires for QuadraFire, Outdoor Lifestyles, Heatilator and Heat N Glo gas fireplaces, stoves and inserts. Click for more info.  Heat N Glo part # 060-521A




					www.stove-parts-unlimited.com
				




Not sure if this will work, mine has 4 wires coming out. Any suggestions?
P.S. I am NOT a stove person...minimally handy, but not a expert with these things. thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 18, 2020)

That switch should work.
You have 4 wires coming off 2 spade connectors.
Just plug the switch in in the same way as the OEM.


----------



## LAndrim (Dec 18, 2020)

thanks much for your expert advice and help. stay safe, and of course , warm!


----------

